# Tim Kennedy army talk



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 1, 2016)

So just saw this article where he talks about his army life and he claims PTSD is for pussies. The guy talks a lot I remember him saying a while he could've finished bisping in their fight but he chose to lie on him for 5 rounds lol.

But side note I saw Kennedy on TV the other night it was forces tv and it was a army competition where 2 members of 3 different countries armies compete against each other in war simulations. One was a knife fight, another was driving through a village shooting at enemies another was running to a target and loading a gun and running through a village shooting enemies and getting intel from a laptop. It was the Americans, noreweigans and a private sector of 2 Russian guys and Kennedy was one of the Americans. Typically the Americans won (surprise surprise since it was an American TV show lol as they were winning they were playing the American national anthem and they ran over the finish line) 

But yeah thought I'd put this here as I know there's a few ex army people here so Id be interested to see there thoughts.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 1, 2016)

I am so confused...


----------



## Tames D (Sep 1, 2016)

Are you saying it was rigged?


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 1, 2016)

Whoops just saw I forgot the link Tim Kennedy implies PTSD is for ‘pu**ies’


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 2, 2016)

Sad git, cashing in by disrespecting other military personnel. I imagine civvies think he's great and all the spec forces people think he's a merchant banker.


----------



## kuniggety (Sep 5, 2016)

Read the full article. "PTSD is for pussies" of course sounds horrible when taken out of context. PTSD is very real and I'm sure he understands that. You can't be in any service/combat arm and not see how it affects people. His point was not letting it define who you are: put your focus on being good at what you do/who you are and give to the world.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 6, 2016)

kuniggety said:


> Read the full article. "PTSD is for pussies" of course sounds horrible when taken out of context. PTSD is very real and I'm sure he understands that. You can't be in any service/combat arm and not see how it affects people. His point was not letting it define who you are: put your focus on being good at what you do/who you are and give to the world.



I doubt he does understand, he's too busy being macho.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 6, 2016)

kuniggety said:


> Read the full article. "PTSD is for pussies" of course sounds horrible when taken out of context. PTSD is very real and I'm sure he understands that. You can't be in any service/combat arm and not see how it affects people. His point was not letting it define who you are: put your focus on being good at what you do/who you are and give to the world.


Read the full post on facebook he said "you know how to get better you stop being a pussy"


----------



## kuniggety (Sep 6, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Read the full post on facebook he said "you know how to get better you stop being a pussy"



I did. In the link that you posted he goes into what he means when he says "stop being a pussy".

Disclaimer: I don't really follow MMA/know who the hell this guy is. I'm just really looking at his words/meaning instead of having any knee jerk reaction to it.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 6, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Read the full post on facebook he said "you know how to get better you stop being a pussy"



I'm assuming his service was genuine because someone would have called him out if it wasn't but I know of no snipers who boast of their actions, I know of no military person that would talk as he does and I know of no military person that would applaud what he said. And I know a massive amount of military personnel, starting with myself and my husband who has been through a couple of wars.
I don't know anyone who has PTSD and lets it define them, they fight against it every day of their lives. What Kennedy said is hurtful for the families of those who lost their fight against PTSD and took their own lives, dismissive of those who face it every day and disrespectful of military personnel everywhere. The man is a massive cockwombling twunt. 

 This is some of our troops being helped at the Recovery Centre here at Catterick garrison, some of the people he's disrespecting.







kuniggety said:


> Disclaimer: I don't really follow MMA/know who the hell this guy is. I'm just really looking at his words/meaning instead of having any knee jerk reaction to it.




I'm far too involved in military life not to have a reaction, to be honest I think you'd have to be a cold fish not to have a reaction to the horrible comments.


----------



## aedrasteia (Sep 6, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> The man is a massive cockwombling twunt.


 
Ah Tez - I'm  stealing this.  There's nothing like erudite, creative British insults: example A here, and Shakespeare.
w/appreciation, A


----------

